# My rear wheel fell off!!!!!!!



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to know if this has ever happened to yall.I went out to river run and we on our second day of riding and we were going down a trail and I hit a dip and my rear wheel came rolling by me.The threads from my hub to the spacer stripped.It really sucked but was actually pretty comical at the same time cuz it rolled passed me.Just wondering if its ever happened to yall and what could have caused it.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Loose lug nuts on hub side of spacer


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

hp488 said:


> Loose lug nuts on hub side of spacer


I would agree. They need torqued just like the outers...about 58ftlbs


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

happened to my friend once and it was funny luckily it happened on flat ground going kinda slow


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

this happened to a riding buddy of mine as well. He was doing donuts when it came flying off. It was a cool looking donut though.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I would agree. They need torqued just like the outers...about 58ftlbs


Agreed!! Almost happened to me once, but i stopped right before the wheel came all the way off.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Ya i was thinking they came loose I just didnt understand why they stripped the threads off of the studs.I put a new hub on today and got it back running and now all of my axles seem to have play in them


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

The first time i put my wheel spacers on i guess i didnt tighten them up enough and wheel came off going slow but when it came off the ss wheel hit my hub and cracked the inside of the wheel and broke a few lugs on the spacer so i pulled it off and put slim in the tire to fix leak but the holes where egg shaped so had to keep tightening it.So now i loctite all studs and so far no problem.Mine was kind of funny too when it fell off i was crossing a small ditch and when i got out i was wondering why i couldnt go on flat ground and i looked back and my wheel was sitting in the ditch :thinking:.


----------

